# Necessity of Ethical Absolutes



## RamistThomist (Sep 10, 2007)

I picked up a book of the same title by Erwin Lutzer. I plan to, Lord willing, to an in-depth book review of it that I hope, in the course of doing, to demonstrate a normative ethic grounded in God's revelation.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Sep 11, 2007)

Alright, looking forward to it.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 11, 2007)

Starts off good. He keeps saying a lot of Bahnsen stuff before Bahnsen. He keeps saying "By what standard?" That question can get you in trouble in reformed circles.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 11, 2007)

It is good so far. I like the cover of the book. It has a Christian in jail and guarding her, rifle in hand, is a member of the Staatsheim Polizei, The State Secret Police. It illustrates the necessary corrollary of denying a transformational value to culture:

1. If there is no neutral ground,
2. And if there are in principle two different ways of thinking,
3. Then obviously, the rejection of the Christian worldview brings in the anti-Christian worldview with regard to politics. 

Fortunately, the anti-Christian is not consistent in his secular ethic.


----------

